# Artest agrees to be traded...Finally!!!!



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Jim Gray reported it. There's going to be more talk on it at the top of the hour on ESPN news.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2304942

Jim Gray also said that Artest talked to the Maloofs and that it was a good conversation.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Artest agrees to be traded*

No! Ron, why couldn't you an ******* just one last time? No Peja!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Artest agrees to be traded*



Pacers Fan said:


> No! Ron, why couldn't you an ******* just one last time? No Peja!


Yes, Peja!


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Artest agrees to be traded*

In all honesty, I don't see Peja doing a whole lot for the Pacers. He's not going to turn the season around.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Artest agrees to be traded*



rock747 said:


> In all honesty, I don't see Peja doing a whole lot for the Pacers. He's not going to turn the season around.


I think the Pacers are pretty much renting him for the season. They probably won't resign him. Atleast I wouldn't, guy has had back problems all last season, and look what those have done to TMac's season. I think they just rented him to get some value, and salvage the season.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Artest agrees to be traded*



StephenJackson said:


> Yes, Peja!


More jumpshtos. No!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Artest agrees to be traded*



Pacers Fan said:


> No! Ron, why couldn't you an ******* just one last time? No Peja!


why don't you want peja?

having peja is definitely better than just not having artest and having no one take his place.


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

*Re: Artest agrees to be traded*



Pacers Fan said:


> No! Ron, why couldn't you an ******* just one last time? No Peja!


Last night the Pacers scored 66 points and you don't want Peja??? I don't understand


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Artest agrees to be traded*



rock747 said:


> In all honesty, I don't see Peja doing a whole lot for the Pacers. He's not going to turn the season around.


Peja's just a shell of his former self from two or three years ago, and even that former self was an overrated one-dimensional shooter whose game suffocated every time the calendar turned from April to May.

But Indiana shouldn't be too picky about getting a player who can still put up 16-18 ppg for a guy who's adamant about not doing anything right. And if Peja doesn't work out, you can just drop him in the offseason or sign-and-trade him to whatever sucker thinks he has enough left in the tank to justify a five-year deal.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Artest agrees to be traded*



rocketeer said:


> why don't you want peja?


Our starting and backup PG's can't defend, our starting 2 at times doesn't try at defense, our 3 gets called for bull**** fouls because he's a rookie, our PF can't defend, his backup can't, and neither can our young Center. Not to mention that the Pacers already take enough jumpshots.



> Last night the Pacers scored 66 points and you don't want Peja??? I don't understand


The team was distracted from the Ron Artest ordeal. Eddie Gill and Danny Granger were the only ones trying out there.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Artest agrees to be traded*



Rawse said:


> Peja's just a shell of his former self from two or three years ago, and even that former self was an overrated one-dimensional shooter whose game suffocated every time the calendar turned from April to May.
> 
> But Indiana shouldn't be too picky about getting a player who can still put up 16-18 ppg for a guy who's adamant about not doing anything right. And if Peja doesn't work out, you can just drop him in the offseason or sign-and-trade him to whatever sucker thinks he has enough left in the tank to justify a five-year deal.


even if peja is just a shooter, the pacers could put a pretty impressive shooting lineup out on the floor if they get him. saras, jackson, peja, croshere, j oneal. if nothing else, that team could make some shots.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Artest agrees to be traded*



Pacers Fan said:


> Our starting and backup PG's can't defend, our starting 2 at times doesn't try at defense, our 3 gets called for bull**** fouls because he's a rookie, our PF can't defend, his backup can't, and neither can our young Center. Not to mention that the Pacers already take enough jumpshots.


if your whole team can't defend, you better get some offense if you want to win any games. peja helps there.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Artest agrees to be traded*



rocketeer said:


> even if peja is just a shooter, the pacers could put a pretty impressive shooting lineup out on the floor if they get him. saras, jackson, peja, croshere, j oneal. if nothing else, that team could make some shots.


And allow just as many. :angel:


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Artest agrees to be traded*



Rawse said:


> And allow just as many. :angel:


well yeah, but at least that team would be good at something.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Artest agrees to be traded*

I do think Indiana got the upper hand in this deal though, although they certainly didn't win the talent portion. Artest is a very good player, but his desire to play basketball (at all, period) should be called into serious, serious question. 

And to top it off, he's going to be paired up with Bonzi Wells. That's nitro f'n glycerine right there. Are the Maloofs trying to get Adelman to quit, so they don't have to still pay him when they fire him?


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Artest agrees to be traded*



alexander said:


> Last night the Pacers scored 66 points and you don't want Peja??? I don't understand


Haha. Anything is better at this point. Artest is merely a distraction. Although I would have gotten something a little more solid than Peja, it's an improvement.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Artest agrees to be traded*

Let's give Peja a chance. I've seen many players switch teams and revamp their careers.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Artest agrees to be traded*



rocketeer said:


> if your whole team can't defend, you better get some offense if you want to win any games. peja helps there.


We already have enough shooters. What we need is a player who will play inside, not someone who just does better what Jamaal Tinsley, Sarunas Jasikevicius, Anthony Johnson, Eddie Gill, Freddie Jones, Stephen Jackson, and Austin Croshere all do: shoot.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Artest agrees to be traded*



rocketeer said:


> even if peja is just a shooter, the pacers could put a pretty impressive shooting lineup out on the floor if they get him. saras, jackson, peja, croshere, j oneal. if nothing else, that team could make some shots.


Jermaine playing Center? No way, he's not physical enough. He's hurt again anyway.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Artest agrees to be traded*



Pacers Fan said:


> We already have enough shooters. What we need is a player who will play inside, not someone who just does better what Jamaal Tinsley, Sarunas Jasikevicius, Anthony Johnson, Eddie Gill, Freddie Jones, Stephen Jackson, and Austin Croshere all do: shoot.


the pacers aren't going to be able to get a good big man for artest. if they could have, they would have and it would be done with.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Artest agrees to be traded*



Larry Legend said:


> Jermaine playing Center? No way, he's not physical enough. He's hurt again anyway.


jermaine oneal has more starts at center than forward this season. and he has more starts at center than any other pacers center.

i'm not saying that should be the pacers full time lineup, just that it would be a great shooting one.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Artest agrees to be traded*



Larry Legend said:


> Jermaine playing Center? No way, he's not physical enough.


He probably meant a lineup during the game. Jermaine isn't strong enough to consistently play Center, but he'll have to at some points.



> the pacers aren't going to be able to get a good big man for artest. if they could have, they would have and it would be done with.


I don't even care if it was a big man. Give us a post-up SF! Besides, I'm not saying we could get a good big man, either. Peja just won't help us as much as you think.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Artest agrees to be traded*



rocketeer said:


> jermaine oneal has more starts at center than forward this season. and he has more starts at center than any other pacers center.


Scot Pollard and Jeff Foster have both been injured this season. That's why.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Artest agrees to be traded*



Pacers Fan said:


> Scot Pollard and Jeff Foster have both been injured this season. That's why.


i know. and you're right that i wasn't talking about as a starting lineup or full time lineup to use. it's just be a great shooting lineup they would have the option to use during a game.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Artest agrees to be traded*

I'm giving Peja a fair shake. No judgements...


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Artest agrees to be traded*



absolutebest said:


> I'm giving Peja a fair shake. No judgements...


Me too, i'm not gonna judge him til I've seen him play for us.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Artest agrees to be traded*



Pacers Fan said:


> Our starting and backup PG's can't defend, our starting 2 at times doesn't try at defense, our 3 gets called for bull**** fouls because he's a rookie, our PF can't defend, his backup can't, and neither can our young Center. Not to mention that the Pacers already take enough jumpshots.
> 
> 
> 
> The team was distracted from the Ron Artest ordeal. Eddie Gill and Danny Granger were the only ones trying out there.


Actually, our starting PG (Tinsley) can defend, and our PF (JO but he's injured) can defend. Foster can also defend. Granger and Jackson can too usually. I think the only person on the team that can't really defend are Jasikeviscius and Gill.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Artest agrees to be traded*

IMO Peja will have a much improved game here in Indy. His game depends on a post threat. He will feed off of JO and there is no one in the league IMO that can hit a wide open three better. At least the Pacers can move on with life again!


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Artest agrees to be traded*

Peja is a softie.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Artest agrees to be traded*



PacersguyUSA said:


> Actually, our starting PG (Tinsley) can defend


Sure, he's improved, but he's not at average yet.



> and our PF (JO but he's injured) can defend.


He can block shots, yes, but defend man-to-man, no.



> Foster can also defend.


I didn't say he couldn't.



> Granger and Jackson can too usually.


Granger is solid, but Jackson has off nights.



> I think the only person on the team that can't really defend are Jasikeviscius and Gill.


Gill can at least steal the ball and is quick enough to keep up with his opponent.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Artest agrees to be traded*

This trade helps us alot in many ways, finally he's gone and we can move forward, finally!!!...

Alot of people knocking him, but the truth is he's still a very good player, and there's no doubt about that...

We lose to the Hawks twice, get blown out by Cleveland, and are barely breathing, and people don't welcome this...

How could this possibly affect us, no way, yeah his D. is doubtful, but once again this team is built on team defense, and if he doesn't work out , he easily walks, but I wanna win now forget the offseason...

Look for Indy to play much better the 2nd half of the season...

We move on finally....now let's start winning some games...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Artest agrees to be traded*

Does anybody have any idea why Petja is playing poorly? I have heard about some back problems, someone on BBB mentioned hand injury... anyways if he starts playing like few years ago (second in scoring/something like 25 points per game?) then I'd be reatively happy (relatively coz of hes contract). I liked (and still do) like him and as a person I'd prefer him to lets say Odom, but as a deal I'd prefere Odom  ...well I hope Petja starts playing like he used to (I hope its physically possible).


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I said this in another thread,but most people think that Peja has really been hurt by the Webber trade.He isn't a guy that can really get his own shot and the old Kings (cue Sweet Georgia Brown) moved the ball beautifully and got him wide open shots.I don't know how bad is back injury is or how much his unhappiness affected his play,but if you get Peja open shots he can hit a lot of them.I really don't know how well he's going to fit with the Pacers,but he needs a big man like O'Neal to help him get good looks.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Diable said:


> but he needs a big man like O'Neal to help him get good looks.


Two problems: JO hovers around the 16-18 foot range, instead of the low post, and he's not a good passer out of the post.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Two problems: JO hovers around the 16-18 foot range, instead of the low post, and he's not a good passer out of the post.



That's a bad habit that needs to go ASAP...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

personally i think Peja has just been phoning it in for the last 2 years. he said he wanted a trade after the webber thing and he never backed down. never changed his mind. I think he just hasn't tried as hard. i think he'll be fine in indy.


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

I swear. You guys kill me.

Have you ever went to work unhappy? How did you perform for that company when you hated it. "Wait nevermind the people complaing about this deal are 14 and 15 on this board" 

We have no life on this team right now. We have a bunch of bodies running around thinking of playing basketball. 

Peja might not be the good defender one on one. We all know this. But to tell you the truth. Artest would not be as good at D if he didnt have JO in the middle. The Team defense we have is very good and will cover the weak spot on Peja. Players will less likey drive when they know they have to face a Fiece shot blocker in the paint which we have.

This is a very good deal for us. Its like when you start a new job. You go in pumped up and are ready to show what you have. We have a great office, one that will welcome Peja with open arms. This is our diamond in the Ruff.

About the Jump Shooting Comment. You cannot have post play without good Jump Shooters. Hopefully this deal will now give us what we used to have with Brad Miller. A great High Low combination. 

We have a great coach. One that many of you do not give enough credit to. You will see that he will utilize Peja to his strenghs and get everything out of him that he can


:clap:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

jdohman said:


> I swear. You guys kill me.
> 
> Have you ever went to work unhappy? How did you perform for that company when you hated it. "Wait nevermind the people complaing about this deal are 14 and 15 on this board"


We can just compare it to going to school pissed off.



> We have no life on this team right now. We have a bunch of bodies running around thinking of playing basketball.


Except Gill. Gill is awesome.



> Peja might not be the good defender one on one. We all know this.


You're giving him too much credit.



> But to tell you the truth. Artest would not be as good at D if he didnt have JO in the middle.


Of course. Look at all the good perimeter defenders in the league. They all have a shot blocker in the middle. The point is that Peja doesn't have the athleticism to become a decent defender.



> The Team defense we have is very good and will cover the weak spot on Peja.


How many players can we afford to have that can't play defense before the entire team defense collapses?



> Players will less likey drive when they know they have to face a Fiece shot blocker in the paint which we have.


Yeah, the fierce shot blocker who is afraid of injuring himself.



> About the Jump Shooting Comment. You cannot have post play without good Jump Shooters. Hopefully this deal will now give us what we used to have with Brad Miller. A great High Low combination.


I don't understand it. Miller, O'Neal, and Peja all play from 12 feet out. Who's the low? It looks like we're going with Smits/Jackson in O'Neal/Tinsley again. I have no problem with Tinsley posting up, but we didn't win any rings because we didn't have a post threat.


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

We didnt win any rings because we didnt have a true 2nd scoring option. Not because the lack of post play. Rose was good but not that good. 


Oneil can post up. You know this. I know this. This is why he gets paid the amount he does. But what good does it do when the D just double's everytime he does. We need a true 2nd scorer that can shoot off the pass like we had with Reggie.

Im sorry. I just do not see eye to eye with you. :curse:


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

jdohman said:


> Im sorry. I just do not see eye to eye with you. :curse:



I see eye to eye with him maybe 1 percent of the time.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> We didn't win any rings because we didn't have a post threat.



What I wouldn't give to have "The dunking Dutchman"







back in his prime  ...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> What I wouldn't give to have "The dunking Dutchman"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its a shame the motocross world stole him away from us along with those bad feet


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

jdohman said:


> Its a shame the motocross world stole him away from us along with those bad feet



Haha I love that picture of him on the motocross bike. What a weird guy.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

jdohman said:


> We didnt win any rings because we didnt have a true 2nd scoring option. Not because the lack of post play. Rose was good but not that good.


Post option = 1st or 2nd option.



> Oneil can post up. You know this. I know this. This is why he gets paid the amount he does. But what good does it do when the D just double's everytime he does.


I have a habit of saying post up when I mean something else. O'Neal posts up, then turns away, and takes a jumper. We need the old O'Neal. The Milwaukee O'Neal. The O'Neal who, when he gets the ball, knocks over people, then dunks on them. O'Neal from '03-'04, using the jumpshot as a last resort, or a bonus.



> We need a true 2nd scorer that can shoot off the pass like we had with Reggie.


Jermaine would probably improve if he had a Pierce on his team. Unfortunately, neither Jackson nor Peja are that.



> Im sorry. I just do not see eye to eye with you. :curse:


Few do. Imagine what you'd do without me. Everyone would be so cheerful prancing around the forum constantly agreeing with each other. So boring.



> I see eye to eye with him maybe 1 percent of the time.


I'd go with less than that, and I'm not even joking. We've probably discussed well over 200 issues, and we've agreed with like 1 of those.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Haha I love that picture of him on the motocross bike. What a weird guy.




LOL....


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Jermaine would probably improve if he had a Pierce on his team. Unfortunately, neither Jackson nor Peja are that.


I would give almost anything to get Pierce in here with JO.






> I'd go with less than that, and I'm not even joking. We've probably discussed well over 200 issues, and we've agreed with like 1 of those.


And yet, I still love you.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> And yet, I still love you.



:cheers: :buddies: ...





*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> :cheers: :buddies: ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's celebrate some more.

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Artest looked impressive tonight against the Celtics.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

I think it's just a matter of time and the Kings will be looking good. Artest is going to be huge for them there.


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Artest agrees to be traded*

Love this move.. we need Peja of old though if we're going to right this ship.

But getting rid of Artest is already an improvement in team morale - I really think Peja can work out for us in the same manner that VC worked for Jersey.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Artest agrees to be traded*



DannyGranger33 said:


> Love this move.. we need Peja of old though if we're going to right this ship.
> 
> But getting rid of Artest is already an improvement in team morale - I really think Peja can work out for us in the same manner that VC worked for Jersey.



"Bling Bling"...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------

